# FreeBSD 9 high load average without load



## allan_sundry (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi

I have a server Supermicro SuperServer 6016T-MR c two processors E5620 and 4Gb ECC DDR3 and Intel x520-da2. The server is used as a border router (quagga-0.99.20_3). After moving to NanoBSD 8.2 to NanoBSD 9.0, I noticed the growth of load average for the same load. With NanoBSD 9.0 load average server workload at 1.30, 1.30, 1.16, with a similar load NanoBSD 8.2 shows the load average is not more than 0.7.

For NanoBSD 8.2 I turned off the FLOWTABLE in sysctl.conf, in NanoBSD 9, I did not find in *sysctl -a* option flowtable. In FreeBSD, nine refused to use FLOWTABLE?

Why is the equivalent load of the system load average on the FreeBSD-based 9 higher than the system based on FreeBSD 8.2?


```
last pid: 31456;  load averages:  1.30,  1.30,  1.16      up 0+21:00:44  11:30:33
51 processes:  2 running, 48 sleeping, 1 waiting
CPU 0:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  1.3% system,  8.0% interrupt, 90.7% idle
CPU 1:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  8.0% system,  6.7% interrupt, 85.3% idle
CPU 2:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  2.7% system, 13.3% interrupt, 84.0% idle
CPU 3:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  2.7% system, 12.0% interrupt, 85.3% idle
CPU 4:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system, 14.7% interrupt, 85.3% idle
CPU 5:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  4.0% system,  8.0% interrupt, 88.0% idle
CPU 6:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  1.3% system,  8.0% interrupt, 90.7% idle
CPU 7:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system, 12.0% interrupt, 88.0% idle
Mem: 481M Active, 17M Inact, 343M Wired, 1124K Cache, 79M Buf, 3075M Free
Swap:

  PID USERNAME  THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
   11 root        8 155 ki31     0K   128K CPU7    7 161.1H 729.35% [idle]
   12 root       46 -72    -     0K   736K WAIT    0 296:59 81.30% [intr]
    0 root       32 -52    0     0K   512K -       7 104:48  6.45% [kernel]
 3065 root        1  20    0   310M   287M select  7   8:14  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/bgpd -d -A 127.0.0.1
 3053 root        1  20    0   170M   146M select  6   3:05  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/zebra -d -A 127.0.0.1
   14 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K -       4   0:56  0.00% [yarrow]
29764 root        1  20    0 40632K  7208K select  3   0:36  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/snmpd -p /var/run/net-snmpd.pid -Lsd 195.137
 3059 root        1  20    0 32324K  5544K select  4   0:13  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/ospfd -d -A 127.0.0.1
 4714 root        1  20    0 78024K 39032K select  0   0:12  0.00% /usr/sbin/bsnmpd
   15 root       32 -68    -     0K   512K -       0   0:02  0.00% [usb]
   18 root        1  16    -     0K    16K syncer  5   0:01  0.00% [syncer]
31356 bokan       1  20    0 43372K  4140K select  4   0:00  0.00% sshd: bokan@pts/1 (sshd)
   13 root        3  -8    -     0K    48K -       7   0:00  0.00% [geom]
   19 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K sdflus  1   0:00  0.00% [softdepflush]
    4 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K pftm    4   0:00  0.00% [pfpurge]
   17 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K vlruwt  5   0:00  0.00% [vnlru]
   16 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K psleep  1   0:00  0.00% [bufdaemon]
 2053 root        1  20    0 12100K  1580K select  0   0:00  0.00% /usr/sbin/syslogd -s
   46 root        1  -8    -     0K    16K mdwait  0   0:00  0.00% [md1]
 6388 root        1  20    0 14176K  1648K nanslp  4   0:00  0.00% /usr/sbin/cron -s
   36 root        1  -8    -     0K    16K mdwait  3   0:00  0.00% [md0]
    7 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K psleep  5   0:00  0.00% [pagedaemon]
31360 root        1  20    0 14528K  3340K ttyin   5   0:00  0.00% _su (csh)
31449 root        1  21    0 43372K  4028K sbwait  5   0:00  0.00% sshd: rsv [priv] (sshd)
31352 root        1  21    0 43372K  4032K sbwait  1   0:00  0.00% sshd: bokan [priv] (sshd)
 1856 root        1  20    0 10372K  3484K select  6   0:00  0.00% /sbin/devd
    1 root        1  20    0  6280K   552K wait    1   0:00  0.00% [init]
31456 root        1  20    0 16616K  2272K CPU0    0   0:00  0.00% top -aSP
 2171 root        1  20    0 24288K  3428K select  1   0:00  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/sshd
31452 rsv         1  20    0 43372K  4080K select  4   0:00  0.00% sshd: rsv@pts/0 (sshd)
31454 rsv         1  20    0 37368K  2436K select  0   0:00  0.00% sudo -s
31357 bokan       1  20    0 12348K  2688K wait    2   0:00  0.00% -bash (bash)
31453 rsv         1  20    0 12348K  2688K wait    5   0:00  0.00% -bash (bash)
31359 bokan       1  20    0 36992K  1948K wait    0   0:00  0.00% su
31455 root        1  20    0 12348K  2684K wait    0   0:00  0.00% /usr/local/bin/bash
 2360 root        1  52    0 12100K  1344K ttyin   2   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
 2361 root        1  52    0 12100K  1344K ttyin   3   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
 2362 root        1  52    0 12100K  1344K ttyin   7   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
 2359 root        1  52    0 12100K  1344K ttyin   4   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
 2357 root        1  52    0 12100K  1344K ttyin   5   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
 2358 root        1  52    0 12100K  1344K ttyin   0   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
 2356 root        1  52    0 12100K  1344K ttyin   0   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv1
 2355 root        1  52    0 12100K  1344K ttyin   6   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv0
    9 root        1 155 ki31     0K    16K pgzero  1   0:00  0.00% [pagezero]
 1812 root        1  52    0 14280K  1376K select  4   0:00  0.00% /usr/sbin/moused -p /dev/ums0 -t auto -I /var/run/moused.ums
    5 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K waitin  4   0:00  0.00% [sctp_iterator]
    8 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K psleep  2   0:00  0.00% [vmdaemon]
    2 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K crypto  0   0:00  0.00% [crypto]
    3 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K crypto  0   0:00  0.00% [crypto returns]
   10 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K audit_  0   0:00  0.00% [audit]
    6 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K ccb_sc  0   0:00  0.00% [xpt_thrd]
```

The kernels are similar to systems and have the following configuration:

```
# add Generic kernel
include    GENERIC

ident      MY

# IPFW with forwarding and divert
options    IPFIREWALL
options    IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options    IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=5
options    IPFIREWALL_DEFAULT_TO_ACCEPT
options    IPDIVERT
options    IPFIREWALL_FORWARD

# Dummynet
options    DUMMYNET
options    HZ=1000

# PF
device pf
device pflog
device pfsync

# ALTQ
options         ALTQ
options         ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options         ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
options         ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
options         ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options         ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options         ALTQ_NOPCC      # Required for SMP build

# QUAGGA with MD5
options TCP_SIGNATURE
options IPSEC
device crypto
```


----------



## dvg_lab (Feb 10, 2012)

I also have high load average without actual load. The same things, after upgrade server from 8-STABLE to 9.0 load average has been increased up to 0.8-0.9. In my case it was process named p0f - fingerprinting service that works in the pair with amavisd-new. Stopping the p0f returns LA to 0.01. At the same time CPU idle ~99.8% and *gstat* doesn't show any unusual load to the I/O subsystem, as well as *vmstat -i* shows nothing unusual.


----------



## dvg_lab (Feb 11, 2012)

I've figured out that p0f run on two another 9.0 servers don't causes any load. I can't explain it and don't know how to debug it. AFAIK p0f capture packets like tcpdump does (via libpcacp). BTW, those two servers have also been upgraded from 8-STABLE.


----------



## allan_sundry (Feb 13, 2012)

With no solution to the problem with the system on FreeBSD 9, it was decided to downgrade to a system based on FreeBSD 8.
Result: The correct *ottobrazhenie* [ What? -- Mod. ] load average.


```
# top -aSP
last pid: 29482;  load averages:  0.26,  0.22,  0.17 up 2+09:14:21  09:45:08
164 processes: 11 running, 109 sleeping, 44 waiting
CPU 0:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  1.8% system,  8.8% interrupt, 89.5% idle
CPU 1:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  3.5% system,  5.3% interrupt, 91.2% idle
CPU 2:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system, 17.5% interrupt, 82.5% idle
CPU 3:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  0.0% system, 10.5% interrupt, 89.5% idle
CPU 4:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  3.5% system, 12.3% interrupt, 84.2% idle
CPU 5:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  3.5% system, 17.5% interrupt, 78.9% idle
CPU 6:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  1.8% system, 10.5% interrupt, 87.7% idle
CPU 7:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  1.8% system, 12.3% interrupt, 86.0% idle
Mem: 494M Active, 13M Inact, 317M Wired, 1100K Cache, 66M Buf, 3097M Free
Swap:

  PID USERNAME  THR PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE   C   TIME   WCPU COMMAND
   11 root        8 171 ki31     0K   128K RUN     0 374.6H 729.00% [idle]
   12 root       46 -48    -     0K   736K WAIT    0  57.8H 77.54% [intr]
    0 root       30 -68    0     0K   464K -       1  22.4H 11.23% [kernel]
  721 root        1  44    0   316M   305M select  0  49:45  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/bgpd -d -A 127.0.0.1
 1733 root        1  44    0 11700K  2756K select  5  14:23  0.00% /usr/sbin/ntpd -c /etc/ntp.conf -p
 /var/run/ntpd.pid -f /var
 1888 root        1  44    0 64924K 47608K select  1   8:54  0.00% /usr/sbin/bsnmpd
   13 root        1  44    -     0K    16K -       0   5:36  0.00% [yarrow]
  709 root        1  44    0   146M   134M select  6   4:47  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/zebra -d -A 127.0.0.1
19451 root        1  44    0 26168K  7092K select  0   0:56  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/snmpd -p
 /var/run/net-snmpd.pid -Lsd 195.137
  715 root        1  44    0 18344K  4996K select  2   0:10  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/ospfd -d -A 127.0.0.1
    2 root        1  -8    -     0K    16K -       5   0:05  0.00% [g_event]
   14 root       32 -64    -     0K   512K -       0   0:05  0.00% [usb]
 1441 root        1  44    0  6828K  1444K select  1   0:04  0.00% /usr/sbin/syslogd -s
 1388 root        1  44    0 15180K  2768K select  0   0:02  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/watchquagga -dz -t 180
 -T 60 -R /usr/local/e
   19 root        1  44    -     0K    16K syncer  0   0:02  0.00% [syncer]
19452 root        1  45    0  6892K  1792K piperd  1   0:01  0.00% /usr/bin/awk -f /usr/local/etc/snmp/bgp
   21 root        1  44    -     0K    16K sdflus  2   0:01  0.00% [softdepflush]
   20 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K vlruwt  7   0:01  0.00% [vnlru]
    8 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K pftm    2   0:01  0.00% [pfpurge]
   22 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K flowcl  7   0:01  0.00% [flowcleaner]
   18 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K psleep  1   0:01  0.00% [bufdaemon]
 1811 root        1  44    0  7884K  1520K nanslp  4   0:00  0.00% /usr/sbin/cron -s
 1678 root        1  44    0 13860K  3416K select  4   0:00  0.00% /usr/local/sbin/sshd
   50 root        1  -8    -     0K    16K mdwait  2   0:00  0.00% [md1]
    4 root        1  -8    -     0K    16K -       0   0:00  0.00% [g_down]
    3 root        1  -8    -     0K    16K -       4   0:00  0.00% [g_up]
   15 root        1  44    -     0K    16K psleep  2   0:00  0.00% [pagedaemon]
   40 root        1  -8    -     0K    16K mdwait  4   0:00  0.00% [md0]
29473 root        1  44    0 24876K  3896K sbwait  1   0:00  0.00% sshd: rsv [priv] (sshd)
29478 rsv         1  44    0 19924K  2264K select  0   0:00  0.00% sudo -s
 1054 root        1  44    0  3204K   716K select  0   0:00  0.00% /sbin/devd
    1 root        1  44    0  3200K   564K wait    3   0:00  0.00% [init]
29482 root        1  44    0  9280K  2372K CPU0    0   0:00  0.00% top -aSP
29476 rsv         1  44    0 24876K  3924K select  1   0:00  0.00% sshd: rsv@pts/0 (sshd)
29477 rsv         1  44    0  7196K  2628K wait    1   0:00  0.00% -bash (bash)
 1904 root        1  76    0  6824K  1252K ttyin   2   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
29479 root        1  44    0  7196K  2568K wait    2   0:00  0.00% /usr/local/bin/bash
 1907 root        1  76    0  6824K  1252K ttyin   3   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
 1906 root        1  76    0  6824K  1252K ttyin   5   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
 1908 root        1  76    0  6824K  1252K ttyin   6   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
 1905 root        1  76    0  6824K  1252K ttyin   7   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
   17 root        1  76 ki-6     0K    16K pgzero  0   0:00  0.00% [pagezero]
 4824 root        1  52    0  6824K  1252K ttyin   4   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
 4045 root        1  44    0  6824K  1252K ttyin   4   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv1
 4033 root        1  51    0  6824K  1252K ttyin   0   0:00  0.00% /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv0
  938 root        1  76    0  7980K  1324K select  4   0:00  0.00% /usr/sbin/moused -p /dev/ums0 -t auto
 -I /var/run/moused.ums
    9 root        1  44    -     0K    16K ccb_sc  0   0:00  0.00% [xpt_thrd]
    7 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K waitin  5   0:00  0.00% [sctp_iterator]
   16 root        1  44    -     0K    16K psleep  7   0:00  0.00% [vmdaemon]
    5 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K crypto  0   0:00  0.00% [crypto]
    6 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K crypto  0   0:00  0.00% [crypto returns]
   10 root        1 -16    -     0K    16K audit_  0   0:00  0.00% [audit]
```

While working with a system based on FreeBSD 9 was seen very slow to establish BGP sessions (Quagga), usbus appear as network interfaces. I'll wait for 9.1-RELEASE


----------



## frijsdijk (Feb 13, 2012)

Your interrupt loads seem oddly high. Is this machine doing a lot of traffic?


----------



## allan_sundry (Feb 14, 2012)

The average traffic load:

```
netstat -w1
            input        (Total)           output
   packets  errs idrops      bytes    packets  errs      bytes colls
    334149     0     0  252760153     333524     0  252467280     0
    322257     0     0  237602047     321693     0  237331340     0
    318236     0     0  233298091     317601     0  233002940     0
    319408     0     0  240367421     318829     0  240485459     0
```


----------



## shitson (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm also having a similar problems with my Machine. 


```
10:02AM  up  8:09, 1 user, load averages: 0.96, 0.91, 0.85
```


```
device     r/s   w/s    kr/s    kw/s qlen svc_t  %b  
ada0       0.0   0.0     0.0     0.0    0   0.0   0 
cd0        0.0   0.0     0.0     0.0    0   0.0   0 
pass0      0.0   0.0     0.0     0.0    0   0.0   0 
pass1      0.0   0.0     0.0     0.0    0   0.0   0 
                        extended device statistics  
device     r/s   w/s    kr/s    kw/s qlen svc_t  %b  
ada0       0.0   0.0     0.0     0.0    0   0.0   0 
cd0        0.0   0.0     0.0     0.0    0   0.0   0 
pass0      0.0   0.0     0.0     0.0    0   0.0   0 
pass1      0.0   0.0     0.0     0.0    0   0.0   0 
                        extended device statistics
```


```
[jll@krups ~]$ vmstat 1
 procs      memory      page                    disks     faults         cpu
 r b w     avm    fre   flt  re  pi  po    fr  sr ad0 cd0   in   sy   cs us sy id
 0 0 0    539M  1283M    11   0   0   0    11   0   0   0  109  196  435  0  0 100
 0 0 0    539M  1283M     1   0   0   0     0   0   0   0   91  133  349  0  1 99
 0 0 0    539M  1283M     0   0   0   0     0   0   0   0   88  123  351  0  1 99
 0 0 0    539M  1283M     0   0   0   0     0   0   0   0   90  135  360  0  1 99
 0 0 0    539M  1283M     0   0   0   0     0   0   0   0   90  123  356  0  1 99
 0 0 0    539M  1283M     0   0   0   0     0   0   0   0   87  134  351  0  1 99
 0 0 0    539M  1283M     0   0   0   0     0   0   0   0   88  123  357  0  1 99
```


```
[jll@krups ~]$ ps -aCdfHlSxw
  UID   PID  PPID CPU PRI NI    VSZ    RSS MWCHAN STAT  TT       TIME COMMAND
    0     0     0   0 -16  0      0    208 sched  DLs   ??    0:35.81 [kernel]
    0     1     0   0  46  0   6280    604 wait   ILs   ??    0:02.43 - /sbin/init --
    0   110     1   0  52  0  10060   1212 pause  Is    ??    0:00.00 |-- adjkerntz -i
    0  1466     1   0  20  0  10372   3488 select Is    ??    0:00.01 |-- /sbin/devd
    0  1658     1   0  20  0  12184   1632 select Ss    ??    0:00.05 |-- /usr/sbin/syslogd -l /var/run/log -l /var/named/var/run/
   53  1745     1   0  52  0  63652  28428 sigwai Is    ??    0:00.00 |-- /usr/sbin/named -t /var/named -u bind
   53  1745     1   0  20  0  63652  28428 uwait  Is    ??    0:00.77 |-- /usr/sbin/named -t /var/named -u bind
   53  1745     1   0  20  0  63652  28428 uwait  Is    ??    0:00.81 |-- /usr/sbin/named -t /var/named -u bind
   53  1745     1   0  20  0  63652  28428 uwait  Is    ??    0:00.04 |-- /usr/sbin/named -t /var/named -u bind
   53  1745     1   0  20  0  63652  28428 kqread Is    ??    0:00.17 |-- /usr/sbin/named -t /var/named -u bind
  136  1963     1   0  20  0  39320   9528 select Is    ??    0:00.01 |-- /usr/local/sbin/dhcpd -cf /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf -lf 
  100  1985     1   0  52  0  18456   2500 wait   Is    ??    0:00.00 |-- /usr/local/sbin/squid -D
  100  1987  1985   0  20  0  55320  26568 kqread S     ??    0:13.05 | `-- (squid) -D (squid)
  100  2010  1987   0  20  0   3920    960 piperd I     ??    0:00.04 |   `-- (unlinkd) (unlinkd)
    0  2011     1   0  20  0  46876   4644 select Is    ??    0:00.04 |-- /usr/sbin/sshd
    0  3255  2011   0  21  0  68016   5564 sbwait Is    ??    0:00.03 | `-- sshd: jll [priv] (sshd)
 1001  3258  3255   0  20  0  68016   5576 select S     ??    0:00.04 |   `-- sshd: jll@pts/0 (sshd)
 1001  3259  3258   0  20  0  17576   3080 wait   Ss     0    0:00.47 |     `-- -bash (bash)
 1001  3331  3259   0  20  0  14328   1556 -      R+     0    0:00.00 |       `-- ps -aCdfHlSxw
    0  2018     1   0  20  0  20384   4212 select Ss    ??    0:00.25 |-- sendmail: accepting connections (sendmail)
   25  2022     1   0  20  0  20384   4056 pause  Is    ??    0:00.02 |-- sendmail: Queue runner@00:30:00 for /var/spool/clientmqu
    0  2028     1   0  20  0  14260   1708 nanslp Is    ??    0:11.07 |-- /usr/sbin/cron -s
    0  2086     1   0  52  0  12184   1372 ttyin  Is+   v0    0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv0
    0  2087     1   0  52  0  12184   1372 ttyin  Is+   v1    0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv1
    0  2088     1   0  52  0  12184   1372 ttyin  Is+   v2    0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv2
    0  2089     1   0  52  0  12184   1372 ttyin  Is+   v3    0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv3
    0  2090     1   0  52  0  12184   1372 ttyin  Is+   v4    0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv4
    0  2091     1   0  52  0  12184   1372 ttyin  Is+   v5    0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv5
    0  2092     1   0  52  0  12184   1372 ttyin  Is+   v6    0:00.00 |-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv6
    0  2093     1   0  52  0  12184   1372 ttyin  Is+   v7    0:00.00 `-- /usr/libexec/getty Pc ttyv7
    0     2     0   0 -16  0      0     16 waitin DL    ??    0:00.00 - [sctp_iterator]
    0     3     0   0 -16  0      0     16 ccb_sc DL    ??    0:00.11 - [xpt_thrd]
    0     4     0   0 -16  0      0     16 psleep DL    ??    0:00.01 - [pagedaemon]
    0     5     0   0 -16  0      0     16 psleep DL    ??    0:00.00 - [vmdaemon]
    0     6     0   0 155  0      0     16 pgzero DL    ??    0:00.00 - [pagezero]
    0     7     0   0 -16  0      0     16 psleep DL    ??    0:00.06 - [bufdaemon]
    0     8     0   0 -16  0      0     16 vlruwt DL    ??    0:00.04 - [vnlru]
    0     9     0   0  16  0      0     16 syncer DL    ??    0:50.91 - [syncer]
    0    10     0   0 -16  0      0     16 audit_ DL    ??    0:00.00 - [audit]
    0    11     0   0 155  0      0     32 -      RL    ??  487:00.73 - [idle]
    0    11     0   0 155  0      0     32 -      RL    ??  487:55.30 - [idle]
    0    12     0   0 -64  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -72  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.01 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -60  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:05.71 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -60  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.05 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -56  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -52  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -52  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -68  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.32 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -92  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:04.54 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -88  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -88  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -88  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -88  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -88  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -100  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:04.08 - [intr]
    0    12     0   0 -84  0      0    256 -      WL    ??    0:00.00 - [intr]
    0    13     0   0  -8  0      0     48 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [geom]
    0    13     0   0  -8  0      0     48 -      DL    ??    0:00.54 - [geom]
    0    13     0   0  -8  0      0     48 -      DL    ??    0:00.45 - [geom]
    0    14     0   0 -16  0      0     16 -      DL    ??    0:02.22 - [yarrow]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -72  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.06 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -72  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.04 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -72  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.04 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -72  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.04 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -72  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.12 - [usb]
    0    15     0   0 -68  0      0    320 -      DL    ??    0:00.00 - [usb]
    0    16     0   0 -16  0      0     16 sdflus DL    ??    0:00.42 - [softdepflush]
    0     0     0   0   8  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0   8  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0   8  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0   8  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0   8  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0   8  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0   8  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0 -92  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0 -92  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0 -92  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0 -92  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
    0     0     0   0 -52  0      0    208 -      DLs   ??    0:00.00 [kernel]
```


----------



## shitson (Feb 18, 2012)

I will bring my BIOS up to the latest version before i continue troubleshooting


```
[jll@krups ~]$ uname -a
FreeBSD krups 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Sun Feb 19 01:41:20 EST 2012     root@krups:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
[jll@krups ~]$ netstat -n | wc -l
      24
```


```
[jll@krups ~]$ netstat -m
513/777/1290 mbufs in use (current/cache/total)
512/410/922/25600 mbuf clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
512/384 mbuf+clusters out of packet secondary zone in use (current/cache)
0/9/9/12800 4k (page size) jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/6400 9k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
0/0/0/3200 16k jumbo clusters in use (current/cache/total/max)
1152K/1050K/2202K bytes allocated to network (current/cache/total)
0/0/0 requests for mbufs denied (mbufs/clusters/mbuf+clusters)
0/0/0 requests for jumbo clusters denied (4k/9k/16k)
0/0/0 sfbufs in use (current/peak/max)
0 requests for sfbufs denied
0 requests for sfbufs delayed
0 requests for I/O initiated by sendfile
0 calls to protocol drain routines
```

This is just to add to the above post.


----------



## shitson (Feb 19, 2012)

My problem has been resolved with a BIOS firmware upgrade on my Dell Precision 490. Load average has gone down from 0.93-1.00 to 0.00, i assume the same maybe true for the OP.


----------

